# Holiday Jacks



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Got out with the kids a couple times over the holidays, most recent was today out between Levan and I15. Managed to bag 4 with 22-250, only 1 got up in range of the kids and the shotguns. All the rabbits we have been seeing lately have been very wild. They take off way out in front and don't stop until they hit Nevada. Usually in Levan the other places we go: West side Utah lake and Elberta the jacks stop and offer a standing shot when they hit an open hillside. Overall we have been seeing good numbers of bunnies


----------



## foxhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice :wink:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Sounds like fun


----------

